# Ryobi 2300 inverter starting issues need advice



## Bristol (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi, my generator cut out on me today and turns out the oil was low so I changed it completely. I haven't been able to restart it since. Its a ryobi inverter 2300
















The oil level is good
There is fuel
I regularly use seafoam to keep the carb clean
I've had no issues with it before and has run well
When I was searching for what the issue was I found a small plastic tube that wasn't connected to anything, no idea if that's the issue
I know very little about mechanics
I live off grid and desperately need this up and running, who has the cash to buy a new one right now with everything going on
If anyone could tell me what that tube is and if/what its meant to connect to and if that's my issue I would be very grateful. Pictures included and thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

You might want to re-post this in the Generator Forum. 
My only guess on this is that there might be some sort of reset. Usually, though, the ground that is applied to the ignition (when the low oil switch is activated) is removed with the addition of oil. 
Good luck.


----------



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

Try disconnecting the wire to the low oil sensor and then attempt to start it. If it runs then reconnect the low oil sensor wire. If that causes it to quit then you'll need a new sensor. Check your oil level more frequently to avoid the low oil shutdown. Bearings usually wear excessively during low oil conditions reducing engine life.


----------



## Paredesg (Feb 22, 2021)

That's the gasoline overflow tube. It's used to empty out the gas from the carburetor.


----------

